# Travel Destinations > Europe >  bringing you about Jim

## tonghuan

"Latest introduction to Madness NFL 20 Season 6: Madden" is the latest promotion of the game. "You will get an exclusive season 6 package in the ultimate team, enter the new season, and fight all the way with your friends in KO superstars, while you can enjoy all the new shows inspired by the NFL draft."


Do you know Pokemon podcasts? That's right, every Thursday, "Wild Podcast" will be aired, bringing you about Jim Viscardi, Megan Peters and Christian Hoffer. The best classification of the best news of the week.

----------

